# entourage  probleme 17099



## PhMa (18 Mars 2008)

bonjour,
 j'ai un probleme avec entourage a chaque fois que je veux envoyer un mail avec une adresse de site avec un http: ou même juste avec www. entourage refuse l'envois avec l'erreur 17099 j'imagine qu'il y a juste un truc  a décliquer dans les préférences mais j'ai beau chercher je n'y arrive pas ... merci de votre aide


----------



## Aliboron (18 Mars 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



PhMa a dit:


> a chaque fois que je veux envoyer un mail avec une adresse de site avec un http: ou même juste avec www. entourage refuse l'envois avec l'erreur 17099 j'imagine qu'il y a juste un truc  a décliquer dans les préférences mais j'ai beau chercher je n'y arrive pas ...


Une recherche sur le forum te permettrait de constater que le code d'erreur -17099 (le signe est important) correspond a priori au relais d'un refus par le serveur SMTP concerné d'acheminer le message. 

Si tu pouvais donner quelques précisions sur la version d'Entourage, de Mac OS, le serveur SMTP concerné, le FAI par lequel tu te connectes à l'internet, les paramétrages d'envoi du compte de messagerie et le contenu du message, ça pourrait aider à y voir un peu plus clair.

Sinon, tout ce qu'on peut dire c'est que ce n'est pas habituel (j'envoie des messages avec des URL depuis des années avec toutes les versions d'Entourage sans souci). Tu peux aussi essayer de faire une réparation des autorisations, de reconstruire la base de données d'Entourage, de supprimer les préférences, pour voir si les choses changent.


----------



## particule (17 Avril 2008)

Bonjour
J'ai le même problème et ai bien cherché sur le forum mais n'ai pas bien compris la solution: 

"j'ai trouvé la réponse en fait chello bloquait la sortie de mes mails donc j'ai mis le smtp de chello et maintenance ca fonctionne
je te remerci pour ton aide !!!"

C'est Yuki-77 en 2006 qui a résolu le problème. Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer?
Merci d'avance

Mac Book   Version Entourage 11.3.6  MAC OS 10.5.2   Serveur smtp.wanadoo.fr


----------



## Aliboron (17 Avril 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



particule a dit:


> J'ai le même problème et ai bien cherché sur le forum mais n'ai pas bien compris la solution:


Merci de donner des précisions qui permettraient de voir en quoi exactement consiste le "même problème". En gros, c'est un souci lié à ton FAI (Wanadoo, donc) qui refuse tes messages pour une raison qui reste à déterminer. Je suppose que tu as vérifié que les adresses étaient bonnes et pas trop nombreuses, que le paramétrage est conforme, etc.

Si on joue aux devinettes, il faudrait considérer que tu es abonné chez Wanadoo, que tu utilises le smtp de wanadoo et que malgré ça tes messages ne partent pas. Dans le cas dque tu cites, visiblement c'est quelqu'un qui utilisait un autre serveur SMTP que celui de son fournisseur d'accès. Mais chez toi, d'après ce que tu dis, ce n'est pas le cas, il faut donc chercher une autre cause (et surtout une autre solution).

C'est depuis toujours ou depuis quelques jours seulement ?
C'est survenu après un événement particulier (mise à jour, installation) ?
Avec tous les messages (et pas seulement un qui resterait bloqué dans la boîte d'envoi) ?
Quelles sont les manips d'entretien effectuées (reconstruction de la base de données, réparation des autorisations, etc.) ?


----------



## particule (17 Avril 2008)

Le problème c'est le message d'erreur -17099 quand j'envoie des messages. Si je m'envoie des messages à moi même avec ou sans pièce jointe, ça marche. Et je ne sais pas faire l'entretien, reconstruction ou réparation...
Cela fait quelques jours que j'ai le problème et c'est vrai que j'ai eu un éclatement bizarre d'Office   (toutes les icônes sorties du dock et éparpillées sur le bureau). J'ai tout remis en place, enfin je pense , tout entourage était vidé et il  fallu que je remette les paramètres.
C'est nul non?
Merci de m'aider


----------



## Aliboron (18 Avril 2008)

Pour qu'on puisse t'aider, il faut que tu donnes des indications les plus complètes et claires possibles (deviner, c'est une méthode qui ne donne pas toujours de bons résultats).

Si tu peux t'envoyer des messages à toi-même, quelle différence y a-t-il entre ces messages et ceux qui ne partent pas ? 

Pour les différents entretiens et autres, n'hésite pas à regarder l'aide Mac et celle des applications concernées. Et aussi les sites, bien sûr. La réparation des autorisations est une des manips d'entretien de base de Mac OS X, ça se fait avec l'Utilitaire de disque, qui se trouve dans /Applications/Utilitaires.

La reconstruction de base de données d'Entourage, ça se fait en tenant la touche "Option" enfoncée pendant le lancement de l'application. C'est détaillé dans l'aide.

Quand "tout Entourage est vidé", ça veut dire que, pour une raison ou une autre, il n'a pas accès à la base de données courante. Autrement dit au dossier "Identité principale" qui se trouve dans ~/Documents/Données utilisateurs Microsoft/Utilisateurs Office 2004. Soit ce dossier n'est plus là, soit on n'a plus les autorisations d'accès nécessaires, soit les préférences de l'applications sont corrompues et lui font chercher autre chose. Autrement dit, c'est à nouveau un problème d'entretien courant. La meilleure sécurité contre ça (comme pour n'importe quelle autre donnée, surtout si on y tient un tant soit peu) c'est de *faire des sauvegardes régulières*. Au moins, quand ça cloche, on a quelque chose à quoi se raccrocher.

Les icônes sorties du Dock et éparpillées sur le bureau, j'ai un peu du mal à voir comment ça peut se produire. Dans quel contexte ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2008)

PhMa a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai un probleme avec entourage a *chaque fois que je veux envoyer un mail avec une adresse de site avec un http: ou même juste avec www.* entourage refuse l'envois avec l'erreur 17099 j'imagine qu'il y a juste un truc  a décliquer dans les préférences mais j'ai beau chercher je n'y arrive pas ... merci de votre aide



J'ai peur de comprendre : tu ne peux pas envoyer de mail à une telle adresse, tu dois l'envoyer à une adresse "mail", pas à une adresse "web" (une adresse mail se présente toujours sous la forme "xxxxx@yyyyy.zzz").

Cela dit, la place de ton fil est dans "Internet et réseau, pas ici. On déménage !


----------



## particule (18 Avril 2008)

Je ne vois pas où sont les différences entre les messages extérieurs avec les messages à moi-même...
Pour les sauvegardes, j'y avait pensé et l'événement choc sans doute responsable: j'ai prêté mon ordi à mon fils (pas plus connaisseur que moi)... donc je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé.
Pour l'entretien, je vais m'en occuper activement ce week-end et te tiendrai au courant.
Merci pour l'aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2008)

particule a dit:


> Je ne vois pas où sont les différences entre les messages extérieurs avec les messages à moi-même...



La différence entre les messages que tu dis "extérieurs" et ceux que tu t'envoies réside dans l'adresse : une adresse de la forme "http://www.xxxxxxx.yyy" n'est pas une adresse mail, mais une adresse web. _*Tu ne peux pas envoyer de mail à une telle adresse*_, pas étonnant donc que ton serveur SMTP te retourne cette erreur -17099 "refus d'acheminement du message". Une adresse mail est toujours de la forme "machin@bidule.kekchose" (".kekchose" étant généralement ".com", ".fr", ".net" ou autre en deux ou trois caractères)


----------



## particule (18 Avril 2008)

J'ai reconstruit entourage, réparé les autorisations, vérifié la présence du dossier identité principale.
Ca ne marche toujours pas. 
Et quand je coche dans le serveur SMTP: le serveur requiert une authentification, j'obtiens l'erreur -1797
Et pour l'adresse, Pascal, ça je sais quand même... il s'agit d'adresses que j'utilisais tout le temps auparavant. Mais tu as raison, il vaut mieux tout dire!


----------



## particule (18 Avril 2008)

Excuses, je voulais dire erreur-17097


----------



## Aliboron (18 Avril 2008)

particule a dit:


> Et quand je coche dans le serveur SMTP: le serveur requiert une authentification, j'obtiens l'erreur -1797


Je ne pense pas que Wanadoo demande à ce que cette case soit cochée. Vérifie dans les indications qui t'ont été données ou, plus prudent, vérifie sur leur site les indications actuelles concenant le paramétrage. 

Je sais en particulier qu'il y a eu récemment des cas où il fallait mettre smtp.orange.fr au lieu de smtp.wanadoo.fr pour que les choses fonctionnent. Mais il y a aussi eu des cas inverses.

Pour les situations qui ne fonctionnent pas, est-ce que ça peut avoir un rapport avec l'hébergeur des adresses ? Je dis ça puisque tes messages te parviennent (envoyé via wanadoo vers wanadoo, donc je présume), peut-être que des abonnés auprès du même hébergeur seraient acceptés également... 


_[MàJ] en tout cas, sur leur site, toutes les indications donnent smtp.orange.fr comme serveur smtp (et pas d'authentification)._


----------



## boddy (18 Avril 2008)

Je viens de regarder mon compte Entourage : aucune authentification pour SMTP et je n'ai jamais changé wanadoo par orange. Tout fonctionne nickel.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2008)

particule a dit:


> Et pour l'adresse, Pascal, ça je sais quand même... il s'agit d'adresses que j'utilisais tout le temps auparavant. Mais tu as raison, il vaut mieux tout dire!



J'avais pas vu le changement de pseudo, j'étais resté là dessus !



PhMa a dit:


> j'ai un probleme avec entourage a chaque fois que je veux envoyer un mail avec une adresse de site avec un http: ou même juste avec www. entourage refuse l'envois avec l'erreur 17099


----------



## particule (18 Avril 2008)

J'ai changé wanadoo par orange et j'obtiens une erreur -17092! et le commentaire:
"Impossible d'envoyer le courrier. Le serveur SMTP ne reconnaît aucune des méthodes d'authentification prises en charge par Entourage. Essayez de modifier les options d'authentification SMTP dans les paramètres du compte ou contactez votre administrateur."
Il va falloir que j'appelle orange mais la plupart du temps ils galèrent pas mal pour mac.
Vous êtes nettement plus clairs.


----------



## Aliboron (18 Avril 2008)

Essaye voir ça : 
- Désactive ton compte courant dans la planification Envoyer & Recevoir
- Recrée un compte, avec tes identifiants ordinaires, etc.
- Assure-toi qu'il n'y a aucun message en attente dans la boîte d'envoi (au besoin, rouvre ceux qui s'y trouveraient et enregistre-les comme Brouillon)
- Crée un nouveau message en mettant la "nouvelle" identité comme compte via le manu "De :"
- Envoie le message
- Raconte-nous le résultat...


----------



## particule (18 Avril 2008)

J'ai honte: je ne sais pas où trouver mon compte dans la planification.
J'ai juste vidé la boîte d'envoi.


----------



## Aliboron (18 Avril 2008)

particule a dit:


> je ne sais pas où trouver mon compte dans la planification.


Dans "Outils" > "Comptes", tu double cliques sur ton compte habituel. Juste en-dessous du "Nom du Compte" tu as une case à (dé)cocher : "Inclure ce compte dans la planification Envoyer et Recevoir". Et voilà.



particule a dit:


> J'ai juste vidé la boîte d'envoi.


Question bête : pour faire tes essais, tu n'avais pas gardé en tête de liste un (le) message récalcitrant, quand même ? Parce que, lorsque le premier message est envoyé et rejeté par le serveur, ça bloque tout le reste. Or c'est toujours le plus ancien qui part le premier...


----------



## particule (18 Avril 2008)

Merci pour l'explication mais cela n'a pas marché, même erreur -17099 pour mon 2è message, le 1er est resté dans les brouillons.


----------



## Aliboron (18 Avril 2008)

particule a dit:


> cela n'a pas marché, même erreur -17099 pour mon 2è message


Avec un nouveau compte, donc ? Essaye en créant une nouvelle identité (menu "Entourage" > "Basculer vers une nouvelle identité..." et là, demande "Nouvelle"). Comme ça tu démarres vraiment de zéro. Si là ça ne donne toujours rien, je ne vois vraiment pas. Du moins, ça ne vient pas de là...

Tu as essayé avec Mail ou Thunderbird, au fait ?


----------



## particule (24 Avril 2008)

J'ai appelé Orange qui a démêlés mes fils: au niveau d'une erreur de configuration je crois...
Ca marche. Mais j'ai beaucoup appris avec vous.
Merci encore Maître Aliboron!


----------

